
Ask HN: Would you buy a foldable phone? - sujesh
Foldable phones are going to hit the market. Do we really need such expensive foldable phones?
======
alexgmcm
No, for several reasons.

The main one is that I don't really see the need for such a large screen and
it will likely be less convenient to carry in my pocket and hold in my hand.

Then there is the expensive price tag which, given I live in a city plagued by
pickpockets, isn't appealing either.

Finally, as I only use my phone for Spotify, Facebook, Whatsapp, Netflix and
taking photos, all of the stuff around improved gaming etc. doesn't appeal to
me at all.

I guess some people will buy them - perhaps it could act as a replacement for
a tablet? Filling the role of both tablet and phone.

But to be honest, it just seems like innovation for its own sake - desperately
clutching at straws in an increasingly saturated market.

~~~
sujesh
What if it comes budget friendly? would you recommend it?

